# Blood Tracking Breed



## Crimson (Dec 18, 2010)

I am looking for a dog for blood tracking deer.  I had a German Sheapard but the ex wife got him.  I loved my GSD, but too much shedding & he is too big to take to camp with me all the time. 

I am looking for a small to mid sized dog that I can take to camp with me.  I know that I do not want a german wirehaird daschund or a jack russell.  

I am thinking of a fiest or a rat terrier.  Does anyone have any experience with either one of these breeds tracking wounded deer?

I am also worried about the dog running off at camp.  I will have a crate and a pen, but I would like to have him hang around the fire with me at night.  I never had that problem with my GSD.  

One more thing, it has to be a good looking dog.  That is what ruled out the wirehaird daschund.  The new-potential ms. crimson, didn't like the looks of him.

Any thoughts or comments would be great.  

Thanks


----------



## ejs1980 (Dec 19, 2010)

How about a smooth daschund, or beagle. Feist or rat terrier can do it too but unless you use them on a leash they get a little fast.


----------



## scbulldog (Dec 19, 2010)

I know of people who use daschunds. They have a lot of personality and dont eat much or take up to much space.


----------



## wildlands (Dec 19, 2010)

Sorry I did not get back to you in PM earlier. 

Here are a few breeds that might fit you

German Jagdterriers - Jagd Terriers 
http://missouribloodtrackers.homestead.com/MissouriBloodTrackers.html

Texas Blue Lacey aslo known as Lacey game dog
nationallacydog.org/tracking.html 

A little bigger than I think you are looking for but maybe

Lepoard catahoulas
www.catahoulas.us 

Labs make great tracking dogs also.


Never under estimate a mutt either. If you know of someone that has a mixed litter of hound, lab, beagle or any combination of the hunting breeds then there might be your next pet and tracking dog. Just do a little evaluation on them looking for the one that pays the most attention to a liver drag that is 20-30 yards long and aged about 10-15 minutes. If you find a pup that wants to follow the line then you might have found your dog. The pup does not need to follow the line to the "T" just recognize that it is there and keeps working trying to find what is at the end. Not to say the others will not work but you increase your odds if the dog already shows a little track recognition at thier young age.

Ken


----------



## daddy88 (Dec 20, 2010)

Have always heard labs do great job, but bigger than what you want, have heard of pits being used in Texas and florida, cross breeds will work


----------



## Washington95 (Dec 20, 2010)

Years ago read article that did fairly comprehensive study on several breeds.  Dachsund came out on top, following fresh and very old (dragged blood) trails.  Can't remember exactly which breed of Dachsund, but wire haired comes to mind.


----------



## coltday (Dec 20, 2010)

Best i've ever seen was a mutt. Walker dog/Bulldog mix. Tracked MANY deer around our county and surrounding ones as well. One time he trailed a very nice deer for a guy and found him bedded down and jumped him, then the bulldog instict kicked in and caught him by the snout until the hunter got there with his pistol to finish him off! I think Feist would be a good choice for a smaller dog, but beagles are an all time favorite. Short hair, smaller, slow working and GREAT pets! Easy to find as well.


----------



## AJLBucks (Dec 21, 2010)

I know a man that has used fiest for many years. He says he has used them many times and they do great. He always used 2-3 at a time, this seemed to make it easier to keep up with them because they are fast trackers. I swear by a lab. They will track anything you want teach them to. I am in the process of training my 2 yr old yellow lab to find sheds. He showed me how much he loved them by dragging old ones out and chewing on them. Can't wait for spring shed hunting time.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks for the info.   i am going to keep researching it and wait until something perfect falls into my lap.  i just want a smaller dog that will be easier to take back and forth to camp and won't take up too much space at home or mess things up too much.  i live in the suburbs, roswell, and i have a big back yard, but not big enough to have a big dog that will destroy my pool and make the back yard smell like dog poop all the time.


----------



## ADB (Dec 28, 2010)

I know they're big but it's hard to beat a bloodhound!!!!!


----------



## Brian Groce (Dec 30, 2010)

I have a rat terrier that is started on blood trailing.  He was 2 for 2 this year.  Good behavior,  bonds well and wants to do what ever you are doing.


----------



## shadow2 (Dec 31, 2010)

blood hounds....there is a reason that they are one of the if not the only dogs whos nose is submissable in court.  We have one at the house and all she does is sniff everything....not to mention she makes one heck of pet


----------

